# Do they really need a sweater in winter?



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

My husband always thinks it's a little silly that i'm dressing my boys in a sweater during the winter. Well, of course, I like to find documentation behing my thoughts so here's an article I found...thought I would share it for any of you others that may need documentation for your dog apparell purchases!

Ready For the Dog Days of Winter? | Happy Dog Cafe & Boutique, Inc. - Belmont, NC


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting article, thanks for sharing..I live in Hawaii for now and still put cloths on my dogs. Trust me your DH will get use to it. At first my DH thought the same but now he'll say they look so cute.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i think so , why wouldnt they get cold , my head gets cold when its freezing outside , and i have hair , so why wouldnt they get cold ? i try not to take dolce out in this weather unless its necessary and yes i would layer him up!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maltese don't have fur, only hair, so I think they need something to wear to help them keep warm. And don't forget, they are on the floor ... where it is the coldest. I'm not sure why your husband thinks this is silly.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I think it's the old"I'm cold, put a sweater on the baby" thing (skin kid)

My fur kids have coats, but rarely wear them. If I'm cold, I turn the heat on and we snuggle. When I lived in Ohio, my Poodles had all kinds of outer wear. Dh never said a word. He didn't dare!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Frankie certainly gets cold, clothing is a must. He gets excited about going outside and he'll even play in the snow, but within approximately 2 minutes he will start to make his way back inside (this is with his coat & sweatshirt on and whether he has used or not).


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Must admit, it took me a while to feel comfortable about clothes for my Bichon, she did end up with a couple of T shirts, really should have done it earlier, it gets to -30C in Ottawa, poor thing.

Now with Lola she wears something most of the time. They are bred to be lap dogs, with their single coat I don't think they are up to being out in the cold undressed. I find Lola gets cold easily and she isn't a teeny malt either. I mainly use things that look cute but are practical too, like the denim little harness jackets I adore from Crystal. (pampered pet)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret is the one that gets really, really, really cold. I've had to do a lot of warm outfits for her this year. She's from Florida (you know) and isn't used to the cold weather.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava came from Florida too..(Lynn's Secret is her mom). But Ava LOVES the cold!!!!!! Once in a while she'll get cold (don't we all) and I'll put a warm sweater or tee shirt on her in the house. Ava is the exception, she loves being outside in the cold weather....I think it's me that gets cold!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret has enjoyed the cold weather and like Ava, she loves to go outside when it's freezing -- but she is also shaking, so I put something warm on her and let her go out.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think they need a little sweater when it's cold out (or in!). They're single coated and don't have fur- and have delicate skin.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I always put jumpers/coats on my guys when it's cold, even though they run when they see them!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When we took Hunter to hs first vet appointment after he came to live with us (it was a week before Christmas and cold!) the vet told us he would need to have a jacket for the winter months when going outside and that it might be necessary to have him wear a sweater in the house if we kept the home chilly while we were out or liked the house a little colder. So, Hunter has always worn something during winter months both inside and out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just to go out and potty I don't put a sweater on him, but if I'm going on a long walk with him and it's cold...yes, it gets cold here, LOL...then I put a sweater or fleece jacket on him. They are so tiny and don't have an undercoat. I suspect they get cold. Rocky runs back into the house if it's cold and the sun isn't out, but if the sun is out, he'll hang out in it for a while...he loves the sun. Today I put his bed by the slider door and he laid in the sun for hours. By the way, it only got up to 40 degrees here today! But by the weekend....back to our beautiful 70's.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I know that Aolani starts to shiver if he's too cold. A couple of days ago I took him into the city with a lighter coat and a warm harness other than the warm overalls and parka he had been wearing becuase when we walked out of the house it seemed warmer. However, when we got into the city it was freezing and as my dad was holding him he was shivering so much that my dad used his own arms to help cover Aolani's legs. So yes, I think they do need to be covered up in the winter.


----------



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice! Now....advice for me...where can I get the cutest boy clothes?? Seen lots of good sites with precious girl clothes! But we need (or I need) precious boy clothes!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I like to buy from Crystal's (she's a member here) store Pampered Pet Boutique Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page

I've ordered from Posh Puppy too, but found that they took forever to ship my items, maybe it was just my luck, but here's the link:
Dog Boutique Designer Dog Clothes Luxury Beds Accessories Dog Toys Collars Carriers Costumes

I also like Bloomingtails and I believe they are another vendor on this site too:
Custom Small Dog Clothes, Designer Dog Clothes, & Accessories

Finally, sometimes you can find some cute stuff on Amazon.

Good luck!


----------

